# Snowplow for Accucraft K-28



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

These are out of stock at Accucraft and looking around I have yet to locate one. Does anyone know if anyone has one in stock?

Thanks
Lorna


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Is it something you can make? Seems like it would be quite simple a scratch-building project.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann has one on a version of the K-27. They might have them available.

Chuck

Here are some pictures of the Bachmann plow.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorna said:


> These are out of stock at Accucraft and looking around I have yet to locate one. Does anyone know if anyone has one in stock?
> 
> Thanks
> Lorna


Lorna, I hope you will be able to locate one second hand. The oryginal snow plows for K-28 are fantastic, don't go for anything else. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## AwPinales (Aug 16, 2016)

I just bought one off ebay, i plan to use it as a pattern to make them. Are you still interested in one?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Holy Plow! You payed $300 for it?!! It would make more sense to produce other styles of plows for K-28 and other K-class engines than to copy Accucraft. There is clearly a need for some, and Accucraft could make a small rerun of their own design. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

It would make sense to make a rerun of them, just like it would make sense for LGB to make a run of the mogul butterfly plow to sell seperatly, but alas it never happens. I managed to get one personally from Wolfgang many years ago when LGB flat refused to sell the plow alone. Took a letter to Germany via snail mail, then getting to meet the man at a convention for the BTO club. He personally handed me the plow and help me fit it to my 2119d bumblebee mogul. Mike


----------

